# Recommend a Garage CD Player?



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Anyone want to recommend a reasonably okay CD player for the garage? Not high end stuff, but reasonable audio quality.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

What's your budget? What other equipment will it be paired with. Single or multi disk? Serious or casual listening?


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

It will be casual listening while I work on projects in the garage.
I haven't decided on a budget yet. I know I don't want anything super nice, because it is just the garage.
It will be paired up with an old cheapie integrated amplifier and some small cheap 2 way speakers.


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

I'd recommend any name brand (Sony, Pioneer, Panasonic) and stay away from the cheaper Chinese or Korean players


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Okay. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## vidiot33 (Dec 12, 2013)

Sure, good luck!


----------



## cpestes (Jul 23, 2014)

Check your local Goodwill and Salvation Army stores. You would really be surprised what turns up there. I recently bought a Denon DCM 560 for 12.00. A little beat up, but works perfectly. Something like that is definitely garage material, where it's inexpensive enough to replace if temperature swings through the seasons get to it, or it becomes a home for critters! I have a Realistic CD-1700 in my garage system, paired to a STA-77 and Minimus 7's that I bought back in the late 70's when I worked there.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

If it's going to be exposed to sawdust the cheaper the better.
Sawdust does not care how good delicate electromechanical devices are, it gets inside and bunks up everything.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the great advice, guys!


----------



## mjcmt (Aug 30, 2010)

I had a garage system with used 90's Yamaha receiver & cdp, with Polk outdoor speakers. It was great for working on projects, so I can testify that any mid-fi name brand will do the trick. I had remotes but never used them in the garage, so a used Goodwill player from one of the name brands with the remote missing could be bought cheap.


----------



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Great suggestion! Thanks!


----------

